# I need a work sponsor!



## coolthara (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi

My name is Tara and I live in Sri Lanka. I visited UK last year for two weeks and I want to work there. My background is IT and I graduated from an Australian University. At the moment studying Masters in Projects Management. I currently Work at the United Nations, Sri Lanka.

Could someone tell me how to find a work sponsor to get me a work permit??

Thanks a lot.

Tara


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

Dear Tara 

As you have a university degree, you may be able to apply for an HSMP Visa (Highly Skilled Migrant Progam) which allows you entry to the UK without having work lined up. Google HSMP and look for a website with a points calculator. Then you should know whether you have enough points to apply for the visa. 

Good Luck 
Suki


----------



## coolthara (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you Suki. 

I calculated and it says 80 points so I am eligible to apply. There are so many sites who are willing to process HSMP application. Can they be trusted? some of them are recommended by OISC gov website.

Does it really work??

Thanks.
Tara


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

My husband also qualifies and wants to apply for the HSMP. We are also looking for a reputable immigration agency to handle the application as I have read that if your application is rejected, you may not apply again. So we don't want to risk applying on our own as we may miss something important. It seems to me that the agency should definitely be authorized by the OISC. I have read on another forum that some people have had good recommendations for Global Visas. 

Will keep you posted on any other info I can dig up
Regards 
Suki


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Tara,

What about the United Nations - can't they sponsor you? You could then find your own job at a later stage.

Michelle





coolthara said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Tara and I live in Sri Lanka. I visited UK last year for two weeks and I want to work there. My background is IT and I graduated from an Australian University. At the moment studying Masters in Projects Management. I currently Work at the United Nations, Sri Lanka.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What UN agencies are in the UK? There are also some other multi-national organizations worth looking into.

If you're working for a UN agency or another multi-national organization, you don't need a visa at all. It has always been an old fallback here in France - if you can find a job with either the OECD or UNESCO (both in Paris), it doesn't matter if you have a visa at all. You automatically have the right to live in the country as long as your job at the agency lasts.

It can become a problem for some who work like that when they retire. People want to stay in the country they've lived in for 20 or 30 years, but they have no rights to once they leave their job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolthara (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hi Michael, Im working for Global Environment Facility which operates under UNDP, sri lanka. So UN doesnt sponsor.

Bev, So U work for UN in France??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I don't work for the UN here. I did do a temporary job at the OECD, which is another international agency that doesn't require a work visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

